# Week 1 2022 Newsletter



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2022)

Need to get back to posting these on here again just in case folks dont get them in email!











						Another Copy of the T.U.G. newsletter for those who missed it on Saturday
					

Popular Timeshare Discussion Topics From Week 1, 2022! Help other owners find TUG in 2022! We hope that 2022 brings more and more owners to TUG and ...



					madmimi.com


----------

